# Are you going to buy a next generation console?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I must know.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

No.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I might get a ps4. Might...

Then again, most likely just saving my money to upgrade my PC.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Eventually. Hope the money lines up and such.


----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a wii u and plan on getting a ps4. Not so sure about the new Xbox though.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Nope... I don't play enough to really warrant that kind of spending... It they had come out like two years earlier I would have though


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Never!!!! I mean, uh.. no. I will probably not buy a next generation console.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I will probably get a ps4 but I will w8 a while for that


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes, PS4.


----------



## Antasma (Aug 17, 2013)

Already own a Wii U, can't see myself not eventually buying a PS4. Might have to wait a few months to a year after release because I'm going to have to pour everything I have into a car soon enough, but I'm just too tempted by all the console exclusives that are sure to come with a new console launch. I doubt I'll ever bother with the Xbox One unless I manage to land a job in the near future that doesn't make me want to curl up and die, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

PS4



but I'll eventually get an Xboxone once the quality exclusives start to pile up, 2 or 3 yrs from now


----------



## sawako (Sep 28, 2013)

Will eventually get a PS4 when more games are released.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

No , instead i'm gonna build me a next gen PC


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Does 2DS count?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Nope. PC and PS2 is good enough for me.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah going for that PS4 Them new Square enix games arent gonna play themselves... Although one could argue that final fantasy 13 could.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Ps4 if I can afford it when the time comes.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

gamingpup said:


> Yeah going for that PS4 Them new Square enix games arent gonna play themselves... Although one could argue that final fantasy 13 could.


Every Final Fantasy games plays itself. I can get through most of them just mashing the same attacks over and over again.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Every Final Fantasy games plays itself. I can get through most of them just mashing the same attacks over and over again.


Ever played Tactics? That was a very fun game and it required some thought.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

gamingpup said:


> Ever played Tactics? That was a very fun game and it required some thought.


I have it, but haven't played it yet. I am interested in it. I heard it was one of the best in the series.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I have it, but haven't played it yet. I am interested in it. I heard it was one of the best in the series.


Definitely should.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll get an Xbox One within a week of release, and I'll run all the way to the store to get a PS4 whenever Naughty Dog announces something.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll stick to PC gaming. If PC gaming dies off i'll stop playing games altogether. Or i'll stick with older game that can be played on PC



gamingpup said:


> Ever played Tactics? That was a very fun game and it required some thought.


FF Tactics on Psone was a hard-ish game. Well, it was hard until Orlandu joined you. Then it was easy mode.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Umm why isn't wiiu on the list? Is it because its not as powerful as the xbone and ps4? Smh its still a next get console....just sayin...... I have a wiiu and will be getting a ps4 in February =)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> Umm why isn't wiiu on the list? Is it because its not as powerful as the xbone and ps4? Smh its still a next get console....just sayin...... I have a wiiu and will be getting a ps4 in February =)


Yeah. In fact, why aren't the 3DS and Vita on the list? They're just as 8th gen as all of the other consoles. Power does not determine one's place in the console cycle.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

NOPE!

I actually _really _*love* my Xbox 360 and I don't have money to be wasting every time some new cool technology comes out (though I admit, sometimes I get a little envious).


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jsin94 said:


> I have a wii u and plan on getting a ps4. Not so sure about the new Xbox though.


Unrelated, but your 'Tears on Tape' avatar made me gasp! :squeeze


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

musiclover55 said:


> NOPE!
> 
> I actually _really _*love* my Xbox 360 and I don't have money to be wasting every time some new cool technology comes out (though I admit, sometimes I get a little envious).


Exactly what I'm doing. It's not worth it to jump on new consoles as soon as they come out. Within a year they'll drop in price and better games will come out. Plus they'll fix hardware flaws that always come about when they rush new products to the market.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was going to preorder a ps4 a month ago but decided against it. I have extreme patience so waiting a year or two for a price drop won't bother me.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

No new console games pique my interest enough, iirc. It's likely that I'll be updating parts of my PC build though.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't have enough money to buy anything.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Playstation 4. :yes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Possibly a PS4 if I was going to get a console, and I'll most likely upgrade my gaming PC in the future some time. PC gaming is my favourite.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably buy a PS4 after a few years when the price goes down and there is a stockpile of games to get through. But maybe not. I've been suckered for so much money for game systems in the past, and the games just aren't cutting it any more. The most gaming fun I've had lately has been on SNES emulators and my dusty old PS2.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I will almost definitely get one of them. Not sure which. Probably will be some time next year.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Doubtful. I'm pretty happy with my PS3 and hopefully I can get my hands on a Nintendo 64 to re live old memories


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

If anything I would update my current PC. I never buy the new consoles when they first come out. They are way too buggy, or you run into what happened with the vita. All hype, but no games. Although I will admit, I am curious to see what Steam is doing.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

I have GTA V and Pokemon, so I think I'm pretty set this holiday.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not for at least a year. I only just got a PS3 o_o


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Gaming PC is best but what about the Steam Box ?


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm definitely getting a PS4, but not sure how long I'll wait. If money wasn't an issue I'd get it right away, but unfortunately it is.


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

PS4 for me.

I don't care about the consoles wars or the whole PC argument crap. But I'm sorry, buying an XBOX over a PS4 would just be stupid. XBOX360 had sooo many problems and the PS3 had better technology. 

Then you have to do other things like buy a hard drive for it and get an external fan. Add in the online fee and did anyone save money by buying that thing?

Now it's 7 years later and it's the exact same thing. PS4 has better hardware but this time, it's the cheaper console!

XBOX isn't going to make it through this era. Which sucks because we can't just have one obvious choice. That's how they take advantage of their customers. I am really hoping that someone comes along and makes another console. We need more competition.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No, but I would get the PS4 if I had the money and room. I only finally bought the PS3 last year and I'm happy with it anyway. I'd only upgrade if it broke.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Sanctuary said:


> PS4 for me.
> 
> I don't care about the consoles wars or the whole PC argument crap. But I'm sorry, buying an XBOX over a PS4 would just be stupid. XBOX360 had sooo many problems and the PS3 had better technology.
> 
> ...


I could care less about having slightly better hardware specs. For me, it's all about the games initially. I have already said that I plan on getting both, but the exclusives in the first couple months of release are more appealing to me on Xbox. I'm in no rush to play the PS4 exclusives around launch. I'll probably wait a bit until Naughty Dog announces something, just like I'll probably get a Wii U right before Super Smash releases. It's funny that you claim to not care about the console wars, yet bash Xbox relentlessly. With 2 good next-gen consoles, we all win. I'm equally excited for both, but the XboxOne will be my initial purchase.


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I could care less about having slightly better hardware specs. For me, it's all about the games initially. I have already said that I plan on getting both, but the exclusives in the first couple months of release are more appealing to me on Xbox. I'm in no rush to play the PS4 exclusives around launch. I'll probably wait a bit until Naughty Dog announces something, just like I'll probably get a Wii U right before Super Smash releases. It's funny that you claim to not care about the console wars, yet bash Xbox relentlessly. With 2 good next-gen consoles, we all win. I'm equally excited for both, but the XboxOne will be my initial purchase.


Um, it's not called bashing if it's the truth. You see, it's not different than saying, "While I don't care about choosing sides with food, I have to say that salad is much healthier than potato chips".

I guess you'd come along and claim I'm being biased? You're a little too butt hurt over this. And yeah, exclusives are one reason to buy any console.

And just so you know, I own almost every console known to man. Including an Xbox360. I haven't played Fable II yet but am going to soon and am excited about it.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm going to put off the Xbox one vs. PS4 decision until spring at least.

On the one hand, Titanfall.

On the other, if Sony's big pitch to court indie developers pans out, that could be really, really awesome.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Sanctuary said:


> Um, it's not called bashing if it's the truth. You see, it's not different than saying, "While I don't care about choosing sides with food, I have to say that salad is much healthier than potato chips".
> 
> I guess you'd come along and claim I'm being biased? You're a little too butt hurt over this. And yeah, exclusives are one reason to buy any console.
> 
> And just so you know, I own almost every console known to man. Including an Xbox360. I haven't played Fable II yet but am going to soon and am excited about it.


I'm failing to see how calling anyone that buys an Xbox One stupid is complete truth. You are giving your opinion, and all opinions need to be respected, but you can't claim that you have only given facts.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Xenos said:


> I'm going to put off the Xbox one vs. PS4 decision until spring at least.
> 
> On the one hand, Titanfall.
> 
> On the other, if Sony's big pitch to court indie developers pans out, that could be really, really awesome.


Titanfall and Dead Rising 3 have made me really want an Xbox One initially, but there are so many intriguing indie games that were shown at E3, that I'll probably get a PS4 very soon afterwards.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised people are still mad about the Xbox One. I mean, I was extremely pissed off when they revealed it, but I'm mostly over it now. They changed the stuff I had a huge problem with and Don Mattrick is out of the company thankfully. It's still not appealing to me, but I wouldn't call anybody who buys it over a PS4 stupid. Hell I bought a Wii U over both, so I guess we're all stupid if we don't bow down and worship the mighty PS4.

If the new consoles coming out had more exclusives, I'd probably be getting more excited. So far the vast majority of games are coming out for both systems. That's not all that exciting to me.

Just give me a new Valkyria Chronicles game and I'll bite.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I'm kind of surprised people are still mad about the Xbox One. I mean, I was extremely pissed off when they revealed it, but I'm mostly over it now. They changed the stuff I had a huge problem with and Don Mattrick is out of the company thankfully. It's still not appealing to me, but I wouldn't call anybody who buys it over a PS4 stupid. Hell I bought a Wii U over both, so I guess we're all stupid if we don't bow down and worship the mighty PS4.
> 
> If the new consoles coming out had more exclusives, I'd probably be getting more excited. So far the vast majority of games are coming out for both systems. That's not all that exciting to me.
> 
> Just give me a new Valkyria Chronicles game and I'll bite.


I think everyone was mad, but people need to stop thinking about what they showed in May and June, and focus on what it will be in November. It's almost a completely different system with all the changes they've made. I'm totally with you on Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

BTAG said:


> I'm failing to see how calling anyone that buys an Xbox One stupid is complete truth. You are giving your opinion, and all opinions need to be respected, but you can't claim that you have only given facts.


No, it's not my opinion, everything else I stated was for the most part facts. I never called anyone stupid, I said the act of choosing a console that will most likely be plagued with issues like the ones before it was stupid.

I didn't consider exclusives because I don't see any epic games for XBOX that I couldn't get something super similar on something else. Not enough to warrant spending so much money on a whole other console that won't be as good as the competitions. But hey, if you like some random exclusive that much go for it. If my favorite game in the whole wide world was on it I might too.

It doesn't really matter how much you want to argue about it anyways. Like I said, XBOX will most likely crash and burn this time around. The sticker price being a major factor. After that, they will either have to go into super high gear to figure out a way to fix themselves (unlikely) or Microsoft will stop making XBOX consoles.

After that one of three things might happen:

1. Sony will have no competition for next gen consoles.
2. Microsoft will end the XBOX line and start another console line (thus revamping their image).
3. Another company will get into the console wars and make something that can compete with the PS4 or PS5 (depending on when it happens).

But hey that's just my opinion :idea


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Also Valve's Steam Box is making some noise, might be a major player.


 I had not heard of this and had to go look it up. Looks cool but the proposed price is insane. Anyone with half a brain and a thousand dollars to spend could build a gaming PC and make it portable enough to take wherever they want to go. You might look a little goofy carrying full fledged PC around but I have always been a fan of the big box. You buy yourself a nice big case that's smartly designed and you don't have to replace that part until you get tired of looking at it.

You buy a nice motherboard with plenty of RAM and a good BIOS and you're set for probably a good 5 years. You don't really have to replace a motherboard or processor for a while unless it dies or you absolutely must have the newest thing going all the time. Everything else can be replaced as needed for a fair price.

I'd guess the smaller form factor is the wave of the future but I'd personally wait to see where it's gonna go unless you just want to take a chance on unproven tech that might not work out and burn some money.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have no desire to purchase any new consoles. I already have enough of them. I need to finish off my gaming PC, and I will probably stick to PC gaming only in the future, along with more vintage DOS PC games if I can get my hands on them.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sega will _never_ make another console. It just wouldn't be profitable enough for them, especially now when our economy is bad and people don't have the money to buy new systems. Last I heard, the Dreamcast was set to become a decent success for them, but they lacked the funds to keep it going. It's a shame. They're games were way better back then, but they still put out some good stuff today. They actually bought out Atlus, which is crazy to think about.

Also, there is a new console competitor. It's called the steam box. I don't think it will be successful though.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

planetside 2 is the only reason i'd want a ps4 over xbox and I could just upgrade my pc for that,I like gran turismo too but it took them forever to get 5 out so i'm not expecting another big step up on that franchise to come for a long time. on average i've preferred the exclusives on xbox over the lat 10 or so years, so going by that I would rather swing towards that console. the next generation has had its problems for ms but now they are largely all sorted out I just would need to see some consistency with releases coming out on it that I like. really though its gonna be years before I can seriously consider it since i'm broke beyond broke (I can't even afford stuff from the current gen right now). that doesn't mean i've lost interest in the latest developments though, as i've always had an interest in the industry regardless of whether I can afford the stuff.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

renegade disaster said:


> I like gran turismo


It's too bad there isn't any games like Gran Turismo on PC. I tried a bunch of racing games like Dirt 3 and Shift, but they're just not Gran Turismo. I got bored of them fast. Shift was decent, though.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Logan X said:


> It's too bad there isn't any games like Gran Turismo on PC. I tried a bunch of racing games like Dirt 3 and Shift, but they're just not Gran Turismo. I got bored of them fast. Shift was decent, though.


yea those games are pretty good in their own right, but they aren't the same.
rFactor, iRacing & Race on are the most sim like ones i've seen on pc in the last few years. but they still aren't as comprehensive as gran turismo and don't really offer the same experience.


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Im getting the Ps4. Looking forward to new IP's


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Nah, I'm not wasting 400-500(x2) dollars/euros to buy any consoles on launch. I rather use that money to something more fun like a new Virtual Boy, a Pippin, a copy of Mr. Potato Head Saves Veggie Valley for the Pippin, PC-FX, ****load of new CR2032 batteries for GBC Pokemon cartridges etc. :teeth



CrimsonTrigger said:


> Also, there is a new console competitor. It's called the steam box. I don't think it will be successful though.


Steam Box is certainly not a console. It's a PC with Linux-based OS (which you can swap to something else, like Windows) and it runs PC games.


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm not sure wether to get a PS4 or a PS3 since I made the horrendous mistake of buying a 360 and missed so many good Sony exclusives.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Playing GTA V really got me interested in what the new systems could possibly do but I don't see myself shelling out hundreds of dollars just yet. I've never had a console when it first launched and it's never bothered me so no different this time. If I do get one at some point it will almost certainly be the PS4.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Depends what kind of games come out for them. So far nothing has really caught my interest.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I already paid for my PS4. 

Just waiting for the release date in about a month. I currently have a 360 though, which I'm not abandoning. I am still going to play it.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Probably a PS4, but I'm likely going to wait a bit. The launch titles (besides Watch Dogs and ACreed) don't excite me. I'm waiting for Thief and Destiny, really, and maybe The Division if I can see some more goods on it.

Hopefully they announce more to come soon, because I want some good games out in the first year to cement my buy. If things start to shape up, I'll probably buy the PS4 in time for Destiny's launch.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I think I would get the PS4 a year after the release. It's just not worth it to buy a console which contains too many bugs and limited games. And games here is like £50 per title.  So maybe I'll buy it when they release another version of it.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm waiting. The advantages of waiting are you get to take advantage of future price drops, redesigns and bundles. Additionally you avoid any early hardware failure like the RROD. And there's usually not that many games at launch anyway. I'll reassess the situation in a year or so. When I do buy one I'm probably leaning towards PS4 over Xbox One though because I like Sony's first party games.


----------



## Matt K (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to get a PS4 but definitely not at launch. Gonna wait until more games come out, and possibly for the price to drop.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I will probably buy a PS4 and a Wii U, but not anytime soon.


----------



## HD43D (Oct 10, 2013)

*I like it...*

I just use my Ps3 for Blu-Rays and Uncharted games. I love the 360 community and have had pals on there for years. I will be getting an Xbox One. Not a 'Day One' edition but the standard ...whenever they deliver it in Jan I suppose.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll probably buy a PS4 eventually, but not for a couple of years I'm not a massive console gamer. I tend to prefer Sony's exclusives more (at least in the past) and I've always been a bit of a Sony person since my first console was a ps1 I guess. XBOX seem to be the fps consoles now too and I'm not a massive fps fan really.


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll probably invest in a ps4 later on but my first priority is upgrading my PC if the money becomes available.


----------



## SocietyPressure (May 14, 2013)

Pre-ordered PS4 two weeks ago.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

PS4.....3 or 4 years down the line..... I got the PS3 when it first came out though.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

PS4, but not until it gets a few more games on it. More than likely in the spring.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I plan to get a WiiU along with Super Mario 3D World for Christmas. I'm _really_ looking forward to Mario Kart 8 next year. >


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I got a Wii U because I realized I don't play as many games as I used to. The only ones I prefer to play are platformers and racing games. The last few games I got on PS3 were not all that satisfying, or replayable, as the Nintendo titles I had on DS or SNES (my last Nintendo home console).

I'm playing Zelda WW these days, but plan on getting Mario 3d world, Donkey Kong Country, Rayman Legends, Project CARS, and hopefully a soccer game in the fall of 2014--oh, and plenty of good indie platformers.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I was totally going to get a gaming PC but.... that's not happening until I get a job.
Maybe I'll get a PS4 for Christmas or something. I'm not really terribly interested in next gen consoles at the moment though.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm done buying game systems I end up with too many periods where I don't play **** for months and that's been going on since High School so why blow money on an expensive console that will just collect dust.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm always late when it comes to consoles... The 360 was released on 2005 and i got mine 2010... Yeah.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

No. The only console I had was NES :3


----------

